# FTP-Server wie machen?



## QZA (11. September 2009)

Hey PCGH Community

also wie man schon in der überschrift erkennen kann geht es um einen FTP server 

und zwar würde ich gerne einen ftp-server eröffnen auf dem vorallem ich und evtl. mal freunde ihre daten drauf speichern können 

jo natürlich habe ich auch schon  danach gegoogelt und weiß das er sozusagen 24std. laufen muss 

deswegen sind folgende kriterien 
-also er darf nicht viel strom verbrauchen auf dauer 
-er muss praktisch unhörbar sein
-sollte meine volle bandbreite zur verfügung haben
-und möglichst günstig sein (hardware) aber speicher habe ich schon 1TB auf "lager" also brauch ich nur noch n board usw.

achso muss aber auch sagen das ich noch keine erfahrung auf den gebiet habe deswegen wäre es schön wenn mir jemand ausführlich erklären kann was ich zu machen habe und worauf ich achten muss

man sollte den "server" zB so erreichen können www.MeinServerHome.de 
er sollte so in der art wie rapidshare aufgebaut sein 




hmm jetzt hoffe ich mal das mir jemand auskunft über das ganze geben kann 
bin über jede info dankbar


----------



## aurionkratos (11. September 2009)

Du kannst das für zu hause vergessen. Wenn ich schon lese "habe schon 1TB auf lager"...

Dir ist schon klar, das deine Bandbreite vorne und hinten nicht reichen wird und dein Vorhaben unmöglich macht?


----------



## dot (11. September 2009)

Was hast du fuer eine Internetleitung? Der max. Download spielt dabei eher eine geringe Rolle.


----------



## QZA (11. September 2009)

es sollen ja nur kleine daten drauf gespeicher werden 
@aurionkratos
warum unmöglich?
@ dot 
momentan habe ich ne 2000 ABER die is schon so gut wie geschichte läut den monat aus 
dann kommt ne 32000kBit leitung und aufgrund der neuen leitung bin ich ers daruf gekommen nen ftp server zu machen


----------



## K3n$! (11. September 2009)

Wenn du natürlich ne 50/10er Leitung von der T-Com hast oder von der Uni ne Glasfaserleitung und dazu dann noch ein Upload von 80Mbit, dann sieht das schon ganz gut aus. Andernfalls reicht da eine 16k Leitung bestimmt nicht aus, denn ich glaube kaum, dass deine Leute da mit 128Kbyte/s laden wollen, sprich mit DSL1000. 

Ich würd dir vorschlagen, du mietest da dann einfach ein Server, Root Server mieten - Preisvergleich


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## QZA (11. September 2009)

hmmm ich glaube ich sollte mir das wirklich noch mal überlegen 

aber trotzdem bitte immer noch info!!!!!!!


----------



## midnight (12. September 2009)

Wie viel Platz brauchst du denn wirklich? Wenn es nur um kleine Dateien geht, dann reicht auch Webspace. Ich zahle für meine 10GB 8€/Monat. Immer erreichbar, richtig schnell und mit Domain und Email und allem drum und dran.
Wenn du ne Vorlage für nen Sever brauchst, dann schau mal in meine Sig, redqueen.eu unter Specs, da findest du meinen eigenen Server.

so far


----------



## rebel4life (12. September 2009)

Es gibt diverse Anbieter für sowas.

Ich würde aber eher auf SFTP setzen. Nur FTP wäre mir selbst mit Passwort nicht sicher genug.

Ein Vserver wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, aber im Ernst, wie groß sollen die Dateien sind? Rapidshare&Co sind meiner Meinung nach da vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## orca113 (13. September 2009)

Kann er nicht eine FritzBox nutzen? Habe eine Wlan 3270 die hinten so einen USB Anschluss hat.Dort steckt ein USB Stick drin (man kann da auch eine Festplatte nehmen) und die Box habe ich mir zum FTP Server gemacht.Vorausetzung ist halt eine von den neueren Boxen mit USB Anschluss. Leise,24/7 erreichbar,sparsam,unkomliziert. Und einen kostenlosen DynDNS Account brauchst du.


----------



## Webstyler (13. September 2009)

Man sollte dabei immer bedenken das bei einem Privat FTP von zuhause aus, nur der eigen Upload den anderen zur verfügung steht.

Bei einer normalen dsl Leitung wären das 128 , und wenn die voll ausgenutzt werden kann man selber nicht mehr Surfen .


----------



## orca113 (13. September 2009)

Ja,das wollte ich eben noch schreiben,also ganz große Dateien das ist ermüdent.


----------



## K3n$! (13. September 2009)

Das hört sich ja gut an. Kann ich mir auch sowas bauen ?

Ich hab ein Speedport W721v ohne USB-Anschluss und hab aber noch eine Fritz!Box 7170 mit USB-Anschluss. 
Ich muss allerdings den Speedport nutzen, da meine Fritz!Box das VDSL Signal nicht verarbeiten kann.

BTW: Soll ich dafür mal einen eigenen Thread aufmachen, falls das möglich wäre ?


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## orca113 (13. September 2009)

Kann sein das es geht,ich bin jetzt gerade bei meinen Eltern und zeige ihnen ein paar Bilder von der Hochzeit auf der ich gestern war.Greife dazu auf den FTP bzw den Stick zu auf dem sind die Bilder

Schau mal ob in deiner Fritzbox schon die neuste Firmware ist.


----------



## Webstyler (13. September 2009)

Wenn Ihr keine Fritzbox habt dann geht das ganze auch mit einem passenden FTp server der auf eurem Rechner läuft, dort könnt ihr dann Benutzer einricten die auf bestimmte Ordner auf eurem Rechner zugriff bekommen sollen.

Dazu müssen diese dann eure Ip wissen oder ihr Benutzt ein Anbieter für wie DYNDNS.

Die geben euch anstatt eurer IP einen festen Namen.

Z.B IP 127.0.0.1
DYn Adresse = zuhause.bei.mir.de


Die Dynadresse würde beliben auch bei einem Reconnect dafür gibt es kleien Programme vo den Anbietern die dieses automatisch aktualisieren.

Wenn noch ein Router dazwischen klemmt muss dieser natürlich dafür noch eingestellt werden  PORTfreigabe usw...


----------



## K3n$! (13. September 2009)

Das mit der Fritz!Box hat mir schon mal sehr gut gefallen, da ich den Rechner dazu nicht anmachen brauche.

Ich hatte mir das dann so gedacht, dass die Fritz!Box dann wieder als Router fungiert und nur der Speedport als Modem arbeitet. So könnte ich doch auch wieder den USB-Port nutzen oder ?


----------



## Autokiller677 (13. September 2009)

Das sollte so funktionieren.
Aber Probieren geht über studieren, also probier es einfach aus.


----------



## K3n$! (13. September 2009)

Kann mir dafür jmd vielleicht eine Anleitung geben oder erzählen wie ich das mache ?


----------



## orca113 (13. September 2009)

Du hast gerufen ich habe gehört:

AVM - FTP-Zugriff auf USB-Speicher am Anschluss für USB-Geräte

Es klingt kompliziert ist es aber nicht,ich hatte nach 1 Stunde alles eingerichtet. Nur wie gesagt,mit großen Dateien ist es blöd aber ein MP3 Album,mp3s,Fotos,Foto Alben... kein Thema


----------



## K3n$! (13. September 2009)

Wie mit großen Dateien ?

Ich hatte vor, dann meine externe HDD mit 500GB anzuschließen. Meinst du wegen der Leitung ?
Ich denk, das spielt da ehr eine untergeordnete Rolle.

Kannst du mir vielleicht auch verraten, wie ich das so einstelle, dass der Speedport nur als Router fungiert ? 

Und geht das auch, dass ich unseren Media Receiver von der T-Com dran laufen hab ? Wo muss ich den dann anschließen ? Speedport oder Fritz!Box ?


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## midnight (13. September 2009)

Also auf 500GB gehen viele Daten. Angenommen du willst 200mb anbieten. Wenn sich das einer von dir holt dauert das. Wenn du das einmal auf Rapidshare hochlädst, dauert das zwar auch, aber wenns einmal oben ist, kann es jeder mit x mbit wieder herunterladen.
FTP hin oder her - schnell ist es von dir aus nicht.

so far


----------



## K3n$! (13. September 2009)

Kaum einer meiner Kumpels hat mehr Download als ich Upload habe. 
Die gurcken hier alle noch mit 2-4Mbit rum^^

Aber mal angenommen, dass ich das so bereitstellen kann, wie stelle ich das im Router so ein und funktioniert dann auch noch der Media Receiver ? Hab mal gehört, dass die anderen Router dieses Protokoll oder sowas nicht beherschen, sodass das nicht möglich wäre.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Autokiller677 (13. September 2009)

Probieren geht über studieren!
Wenn du die HW sowieso noch hast, kannst du es doch einfach ausprobieren, und wenn es nicht funktioniert immer noch Webspace anmieten.
Wenn du genügend Upload hast, steht dem auch nichts mehr im Wege, den Server bei dir zu lassen, es ist halt nur lästig, wenn man bei einem DSL 2000 mit 20kb hochlädt (wie bei mir) daher hab ich mir nach einiger Zeit lahmen FTP auch etwas Webspace gemietet.

Mit dem Media Reciver kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, ich würde es einfach probieren, außer das es nicht funktioniert kann da nicht viel passieren.


----------



## K3n$! (13. September 2009)

Würd ich gern, nur wie stell ich das richtig ein ?

Ich kann zwar den Router auf "nur als Modem nutzen" stellen, aber trotzdem sieht es immer noch so aus, als würde er als Router arbeiten.

Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Autokiller677 (13. September 2009)

Zum Mitschreiben. 
Du hast den Speedport auf Modemmodus geschaltet? 
Dann stellst du die Fritz.Box auf Internetzugang über LAN 1 / WAN
(Heißt jedenfalls bei meiner so). Wenn dein Speedport dann PPPoE unterstützt, kannst du die Option Internetverbindung selbst aufbauen (NAT-Router mit PPPoE oder IP) in der Firtz.Box wählen und deine Zugangsdaten in der Fritz.Box eingeben, dann sollte es gehen.

Wenn der Speedport kein PPPoE untersützt, probier mal den SP auf Routerbetrieb zu lassen und wähl in der Fritzbox Vorhandene Internetverbindung im Netzwerk mitbenutzen (IP-Client)
Die Fritz.Box sollte dann als Switch arbeiten, ich denke das die FTP Fuktion dann trotzdem funktioniert, schließlich tuts mein Server auch, obwohl er hinter einem Switch hängt.

Generell halte ich die 2. Möglichkeit für einfacher, allerdings weiß ich eben nicht wie das mit dem FTP klappt, und ob sich dann die Fritz.Box bei DynDNS einloggen muss oder der Speedport, müsstest du ausprobieren.

EDIT: Du bist doch bei der Telecom? In dem Fall aktivier mal Unterstützung für IPTV über T-Home Entertain aktivieren die Funktion in der Fritz.Box vielleicht funktioniert dann der Media Receiver. Die Funktion gibts nur bei Möglichkeit 1, weil da die Fritz.Box sich selbst um die Internetverbindung kümmert.


----------



## K3n$! (13. September 2009)

Das zweitere hört sich schon mal sehr gut an.

Kannst du mir eine Seite nennen, auf der ich mich für so eine kostenlose DynDns anmelden kann ?


Edit: Hab mir grad bei dyndns.com eine geholt.


----------



## Autokiller677 (13. September 2009)

DynDNS.com: Free DNS Hosting, E-mail Delivery, and VPS Hosting
Nutze ich auch, hatte da noch nie Probleme mit.
Ich habe meine Anmeldedaten in der Fritz.Box angegeben und die teilt dynDNS dann jedes mal, wenn sich die IP ändert die neue ip mit, so dass dynDNS an die richtige ip weiterleitet.


----------



## K3n$! (13. September 2009)

ok, das hab ich jetzt bei mir im Router auch so ein gestellt.

Dann noch die Fritz!Box dahinter hängen. Ich les mir gleich mal die Anleitung dazu durch.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## K3n$! (13. September 2009)

hmm, also ich hab mir jetzt eine DynDNS von dyndns.com geholt.

Dann hab ich die Daten im Speedport eingegeben und er kann damit auch connecten.

So ich hab auch die Fritz Box so eingestellt, dass sie mit dem USB-Stick umgehen kann.

Aber ich kann nicht auf den stick zugreifen. Woran kann das liegen ?


Edit: Ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin, dass die Fritz!Box als Router läuft und der Speedport als Modem.


----------



## midnight (13. September 2009)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Edit: Ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin, dass die Fritz!Box als Router läuft und der Speedport als Modem.



Das muss aber gegeben sein, sonst wird das nix. Wenn du Router hinterm Router hast, dann musst du die Dyndns-Daten in den Speedport eingeben und dann ne Portweiterleitung zu Box machen. Aber richtig toll ist das auch nicht.

so far


----------



## K3n$! (14. September 2009)

Wie würdest du es dann machen ?

Leider hat der Speedport kein USB-Anschluss. Das hat nur der 9xx'er und der hat halt ganze 50 euros mehr gekostet^^

Hab letztens im Speedport nachgeguckt und da stand unter systemmeldungen sowas wie: DynDNS Fehler 500 badauth --> Also fehlerhafte Authentifizierung. Sind dann die Daten Falsch ? Ich hab mich bei dyndns.com angemeldet und hab in der Übersicht dyndns.org ausgewählt, da man auf .com weitergeleitet wird.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## midnight (14. September 2009)

Naja also an sich müsste man doch den Speedport nur als Modem und die Box als Router nutzen könne.

Aber unabhängig davon, solltet du erstmal diesen Dydns-Fehler ausradieren. Bist du sicher, dass du alles richtig eingegeben hast?

so far


----------



## K3n$! (14. September 2009)

Ich denke, dadurch, dass der Provider oder wie man das nennt schon vorgegeben war, liegt hier wahrscheinlich der Fehler. 

Ich denk, dass sich der Server geändert hat. Ich guck mir das nachher nochmal an, wenn ich Zeit habe.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Autokiller677 (14. September 2009)

Ich nehme an, das der Speedport dann kein PPPoE unterstüzt. 
Hast du meinen 2. Tipp von der vorigen Seite mal probiert? Die Fritz.Box als Switch laufen lassen und den SP als Router?


----------



## K3n$! (14. September 2009)

Also der Speedport unterstützt PPPOE Pass-Through

--> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie stell ich das ein, dass die Fritz Box als Switch arbeitet?

Ich kann nur auf das Webinterface von der Box zugreifen, wenn ich keine Verbindung zum Speedport habe. Dann komme ich nur wieder in das Webinterface vom Sp.

Muss ich auch irgendwas mit Gateway oder DHCP oder sowas ähnliches einstellen ?

Bin da leider noch nicht so bewandert. 


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## oliver14800 (15. September 2009)

*Aus seinem PC ein FTP-Server machen*

*Wie man aus seinem eigenen PC einen FTP-Server mit Zugriffsberechtigung für jeden einzelnen Benutzer macht, kann man in diesem Tutorial nachlesen.* 

Du kennst bestimmt FTP-Server. Auf ihnen kann man Daten speichern und wieder abrufen, zudem sind sie sehr beliebt, um Programme runterzuladen. 
Manchmal ist es recht cool, selber einen solchen zu eröffnen, z.B. um selber Downloads anzubieten. So wird dann der lokale PC zum Server gemacht, wobei aber ausserhalb der bezeichneten Ordner auf keine Ordner zugegriffen werden kann. Hier eine ausführliche Erklärung. 

*1.) Runterladen* 
Zuerst das Programm, womit man den eigenen PC bzw. Teile von ihm zum Server macht. Es heisst Personal FTP-Server, ist deutsch und kostenlos für 200 Benutzer, was wohl für den Anfang reichen würde. Runterladen kannst du es auf der Herstellerseite. 

*2.) Einrichten* 
Installiere es und daraufhin kann es im Grunde schon losgehen. In der Benutzerverwaltung kannst du eben die angesprochenen 200 Benutzer einrichten. Jeder Benutzer kann einen eigenen Namen und ein Passwort erhalten. Desweiteren musst du noch festlegen, was für einen Ordner auf deinem PC welcher Benutzer aufrufen darf. Hierzu empfielt es sich also einen FTP-Ordner festzulegen. Es ist aber nicht nötig, für jeden Benutzer einen neuen Ordner zu machen, wenn diese eh alle den gleichen Inhalt sehen sollen: Dann gib für alle Benutzer den gleichen Ordner an. 
Nun noch die Rechte für jeden Benutzer festlegen und fertig. Eine sehr verständliche Erklärung hierzu findest du oben in der Benutzerverwaltung. 

*3.) Loslegen* 
Danach kannst du den Server starten und alles sollte laufen. Man erreicht deinen FTP-Server, indem man im Browser oder in einem FTP-Programm _ftp://DEINE.AKTUELLE.IP_ eingibt. Deine aktuelle IP kannst du unter http://www.whatismyip.com erreichen oder indem du unter "Ausführen" im Startmenü _winipcfg_ eingibst (und natürlich bestätigst). 
Nun noch ein Tipp: Bevor du den Server startest, schalte deine Firewall aus (sofern vorhanden). Denn auch, wenn du sie so konfigurierst, dass sie die Zugriffe durchlassen soll, klappt es trotzdem irgendwie nicht. Also: Vorher Firewall aus!


----------



## K3n$! (15. September 2009)

Danke für die Hilfe 

Hab das mal ausprobiert.

Funktioniert auch bei mir, nachdem ich den Port 21 im Router freigegeben habe. Durch den DynDns.com Service habe ich nur eine "Domain" auf der mich die Leute immer erreichen können.


Eigentlich war ja aber ehr die Frage, wie funktioniert das, dass ich ohne den Rechner laufen lasse per Fritz!Box diese FTP Funktion nutzen kann ?

DynDns ist eingestellt und läuft jetzt.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## rebel4life (15. September 2009)

Port 21 ist eine schlecht Wahl. Nimm lieber z.B. 47120


----------



## Autokiller677 (15. September 2009)

Wenn der Rechner aus ist, können von diesem auch keine Daten gelesen werden. Ergo muss der Rechner für FTP laufen. Ich verwende statt dem Personal FTP auch immer FileZilla, finde, das ist einfacher zu managen (jedenfalls wenn ich unter Windoof arbeite, wobei ich für reine Server immer Ubuntu Server benutze.)

Ich würde die Fritz.Box so konfigurieren, wie im Anhang zu sehen. Du musst nur die 192.168.180.1 bzw .2 durch die IP vom Speedport ersetzen sowie die Ip Adresse so einstellen, das die Fritz.Box im IP Adressbereich des SP liegt (in deinem fall sowas wie 192.168.2.10)

Wie sahen eigentlich deine Einstellungen für PPPoE in der Fritz.Box aus? So ähnlich wie im 2. Anhang? (Natürlich mit deinen Zugangsdaten drin)


----------



## K3n$! (15. September 2009)

kann man denn mit FileZilla auch Daten hosten ?

Personal FTP Server ist aber irgendwie ein bisschen langsam. Blockt das zufällig den Upload ?

Meine Leute laden max. mit 1,5MBit von 10MBit, bei Xfire sinds ca. 1,8Mbit und bei rs.com sinds 9,3Mbit. Woran liegt das ?

Danke für Screens. Das mit den Einstellungen werd ich mal prüfen, allerdings habe ich den Punkt für den T-Home Media Receiver nicht, genauso die Einstellmöglichkeiten für T-Home, was aber nichts macht. Die Box ist nämlich noch von 1&1.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Autokiller677 (15. September 2009)

Ah, von 1&1 
Hast mal probiert, die ganz normale Firmware von Fritz draufzuspielen? 

Personal FTP kenn ich nicht, FileZilla ist genau wie Personal FTP eine Software, die einen Server auf deinem Rechner erstellt, d.h., wenn jemand versucht, eine FTP Verbindung zu dir zu machen verarbeitet FileZilla die Daten (Nutzername, kennwort) und stellt die Dateien bereit. Hosten kannst du damit aber nix.

Wie gesagt, am einfachsten wäre es für dich, irgendwo webspace mit FTP Möglichkeit zu mieten.


----------



## K3n$! (15. September 2009)

Letzteres brauch ich nicht. Ich bin ja auch nicht der Threadersteller, nur fand ich den Gedanken nicht schlecht, einen FTP auf Basis der Fritz!Box zu erstellen.

Die Firmware lade ich mir immer von AVM runter. Dürfte also die Gleiche sein, wie bei anderen auch.


Greetz K3n$!


----------

